
Show HN: Take the Guesswork Out of Scheduling Meetings – Appointment.one - 422long
https://appointment.one/?utm_source=hn
======
422long
Founder of Appointment.one here. We've been expanding this offering for awhile
now. Anxious to see feedback from anyone in our target audience which consists
of people meeting outside their organization. Think sales, recruiting,
freelancing, etc.

